# Advice? Found a mantis.



## Sevilon (Aug 18, 2015)

My husband found this guy (girl?) in the garage today- he was covered in cobwebs and only moving his front "arms". I brought him inside and used a pen tip to carefully remove as many of the webs as I could, and then he started moving around. I don't know how long he had been stuck like that, so for tonight I put him in a little plastic aquarium with some branches and leaves that had a little rain on them from outside. I also went to the store and bought a box of small crickets and put a few in there. He is moving around, and is now hanging from a branch near the top, but does not seem to be using one very back leg. I have not seem him eat yet, but I'm sure he is stressed.

I don't know much about these little guys- I'm thinking if he seems strong enough tomorrow I will put him outside? It is cool and rainy today and tomorrow and supposed to be in the high 90's the rest of the week- when would it be best to release him? I also have a larger terrarium in my classroom where he could go if necessary, but since he is climbing around I think he will be ok to be released.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sevilon (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, just as I posted this, he caught one of the crickets and is eating it right now That's good!


----------



## Danny. (Aug 19, 2015)

Sevilon said:


> Well, just as I posted this, he caught one of the crickets and is eating it right now That's good!


Good enough to be released.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2015)

It is a European mantis (Mantis religiosa). It is a non-native so feel free to keep it as a pet.


----------



## H_Ercule_S (Aug 19, 2015)

She looks fine from what the picture shows, some advice for while you are deciding to keep or release her though, don't leave freshly bought crickets in her habitat. Crickets are omnivores and uneaten ones can harm mantises and even lizards and snakes if they are not properly cared for prior to being released as food in the same habitat as their predator. Pet stores do not properly care for their feeder crickets... Ever notice how there is cricket parts strewn around their tank on the shelf? They don't die *that* fast between tank cleanings...


----------



## Sevilon (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks. I think I will keep her? today and let some students see her, and then let her go this evening or tomorrow. She is not using that one back leg, but seems to be getting around just fine now. She will be very happy in our vegetable garden, I think!


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 19, 2015)

Great, sounds like you have saved it from a slow death. Guess you have a red thumb then (life guards, red cross, etc)?  

It should be able to get around fine with three walking legs. As it has it's wings it will not molt again so it will adapt (any I've had with issues seemed to do fine).

Rick already said the species, a Mantis religiosa; however, if your curious if it is male or female then you need to count the abdomen segments underneath. Here is a great guide showing how to do it.


----------



## Sevilon (Aug 19, 2015)

(S)he started using that back leg today. I really thought about keeping her as a pet, but I think she needs to be free. Maybe I will keep some babies that I hatch someday as pets. Here she is waving goodbye to us.  

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sevilon (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry for the many serial posts- I'm pretty fascinated with this little guy! I went out to check on him and he is hanging from the same leaf where I placed him. It's starting to get pretty cold at night- how cold are they able to survive?

And based on the link from CosbyArt (thanks!!), I am pretty sure this is a male?

He is a feisty thing! He was trying to box my hand while I was placing him in the garden. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

I know they can't survive freezing temperatures. I'm not sure about that species, but mine can only last a few days once it lowers to 40 degrees. How cold is it there?


----------

